# Making a sliding pull door for the barn



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This will be the door for our buck pen. they will have a fence outside here and the door will be open in the daytime so that they can come and go as they please into their stall on the left. At night time they will come back inside and the door will be closed. 
Today we went to TSC and bought the hardware/box rail for the sliding door. Got it put on tonight with the help of some friends and it fit perfect. I will update with more pics tomorrow of the door. This is a before picture once the area was cut out of the barn. 
The next project is the buck fence itself, which will be underway next weekend when we get the posts. 
I'm excited to get this done and get my bucks here


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice! I've often thought of a sliding door on my pole barn, rather than the gate I have now. Can't wait to see more photos as the work progresses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are the finished photos 




























The only thing left to do with this door now is buy the roller that holds the door in place underneath.

Here's a couple pics of our barn and goat yard. 
The yard that is already fenced is for the does, the buck pen will be built around the back of the barn in the second photo. There is a lot of brush there and I'm sure the goats will be happy to clean it out.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Congratulations, that came out very nice


----------



## abe28 (May 14, 2013)

*barn doors*

This will be the door for our buck pen,barn doors they will have a fence outside here and the door time they will come back inside and the door will be closed.


----------



## saikanduri (6 mo ago)

It's a perfect job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

